# package wird nicht gefunden



## Samson_Miller (26. Sep 2006)

ich habe in einer JSP seite mittels 


> <%@ page import="org.jdom.*" %>



ein package hinzugefügt, allerdings kommt beim Aufruf der Seite immer die Meldung



> package org.jdom does not exist



wo genau könnte das liegen? Wo muss denn das package überhaupt liegen?


----------



## Samson_Miller (26. Sep 2006)

Es hat sich erledigt, falls es noch jemanden interessiert, das package musst, damit Tomcat das finden konnte, im WEB-INF ordner liegen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Sep 2006)

wah ? Wenn du dein Projekt erzeugst (build) passiert das automatisch, oder wie hast du das gemacht?


----------

